# Maldives vacation trip!



## michellew5 (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anybody recently visited Maldives?
I am planning to go on a family vacation but no one has been there from my family and friends.
I want some info about Maldives.


----------



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

Here is a summary of an article I got from Yippi , which is my third best friend. Lonely Plan

Varied Dining
The capital has a great range of places to eat. Even on a budget there's plenty of choice: don't miss traditional Maldivian 'short eats' at any local teashop - delicious!

This is the coolest idea for a restaraunt
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...Ithaa_Undersea_Restaurant-Rangali_Island.html

Commerce is great in Maldives and its mercantile atmosphere is a great way to explore. Don't miss the catch being hauled in, cleaned up and sold off at the fish market, or the crowds at the produce market. But for a real slice of the shopping action, head down Chandhanee Magu for souvenir shops and then wander the main avenue of the city, Majeedee Magu.

Check "Yippi maps" for details.

Surfing
Many surfing spots on beaches just ask around.

Superb Resorts
Few atolls have the concentration of excellent, world-class resorts that can be found in North and South Male Atolls.


----------



## ninathena (Jun 12, 2019)

I have always wanted to go on vacation to Maldives! The place looks amazing. My local tour offers me quite a good price for a 5-day trip, but I'm still looking for more info.


----------



## Jinalpatel (Nov 6, 2019)

yes, I have visited Maldives. it's a good place.


----------



## Willis_07 (Jul 17, 2019)

Maldives is a great choice for this time of the year. I always listen to the stories but unfortunately I've never been there yet. It's one of my biggest dreams, though. I like to spend this time of the year in Spain with my kids. Relatively is a cheaper location  Recently we are looking for a property for sale near Barcelona and spend all the winter and summer vacations there.


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

I have not been in Maldives yet but we are planning to go when the Covid-19 is totally over. I would be considering Lily Beach Resort & Spa.


----------



## 1submarine (Apr 28, 2020)

*covid changed my mind!*

I'm now planning not only one trip to Australia after covid's over, but also to Maldives and every sibgle place in the world. I have never thought that people might have so hard restrictions to travel...


----------

